# Does Denver have the best young talent in the leauge



## Don'tjackthethreeup

With:

Melo 19
White 23
Nene 21
Tskitishvili 20


----------



## Cam*Ron

No the Cavs do:

LeBron James
Ricky Davis
Carlos Boozer
Darius Miles
Dajuan Wagner
Desagana Diop


----------



## MJG

I'd say Cleveland with: Boozer (21), Davis (23), James (18), Miles (21), Wagner (20), and even Diop (21) for his defense.


----------



## tdizzle

Denver has some very good young talent, so do the Cavs and also the Bulls.

Players under 23:

Nuggets:

Carmelo Anthony (19)^

Nene Hilario (20)

Nikoloz Tskitishvili (20)

Xue Yuyang (20)^

Sani Becirovic (22)^

Junior Harrington (22)

Vincent Yarbrough (22)

Rodney White (23)


Cavs:

LeBron James (18)^

Dajuan Wagner (20)

Carlos Boozer (21)

DeSagana Diop (21)

Darius Miles (21)

Jason Kapono (22)^

Smush Parker (22)

Ricky Davis (23)


Bulls:

Tyson Chandler (20)

Eddy Curry (20)

Mario Austin (21)^

Jay Williams (21)

Kirk Hinrich (22)^

Roger Mason (22)

Tommy Smith (22)^

Dalibor Bagaric (23)

Jamal Crawford (23)


^ = drafted in the 03' nba draft


----------



## JazzMan

I prefer the Cavs and Bulls over the Nuggets.

And the Lakers have put a good young team together. All they need is a solid vet to give them some experience:laugh:


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> Denver has some very good young talent, so do the Cavs and also the Bulls.
> 
> Players under 23:
> 
> Nuggets:
> 
> Carmelo Anthony (19)^
> 
> Nene Hilario (20)
> 
> Nikoloz Tskitishvili (20)
> 
> Xue Yuyang (20)^
> 
> Sani Becirovic (22)^
> 
> Junior Harrington (22)
> 
> Vincent Yarbrough (22)
> 
> Rodney White (23)
> 
> 
> Cavs:
> 
> LeBron James (18)^
> 
> Dajuan Wagner (20)
> 
> Carlos Boozer (21)
> 
> DeSagana Diop (21)
> 
> Darius Miles (21)
> 
> Jason Kapono (22)^
> 
> Smush Parker (22)
> 
> Ricky Davis (23)
> 
> 
> Bulls:
> 
> Tyson Chandler (20)
> 
> Eddy Curry (20)
> 
> Mario Austin (21)^
> 
> Jay Williams (21)
> 
> Kirk Hinrich (22)^
> 
> Roger Mason (22)
> 
> Tommy Smith (22)^
> 
> Dalibor Bagaric (23)
> 
> Jamal Crawford (23)
> 
> 
> ^ = drafted in the 03' nba draft


Phoenix has better talent than that

Stephon Marbury (just turned 26) 2 time allstar
Shawn Marion (just turned 25) allstar
Amare Stoudemire (20 ROY)
Zarko Cabarkapa (22)
Casey Jacobsen (21)
Joe Johnson (21)
Leandrinho Barbosa (20)
Iakovos Tsakalidis (just turned 24)
Jake Voshkul (25)


----------



## compsciguy78

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> I prefer the Cavs and Bulls over the Nuggets.
> 
> And the Lakers have put a good young team together. All they need is a solid vet to give them some experience:laugh:




Dont be bitter because the Lakers have Karl Malone! Its okay to cry! We have you're best player ever. He wants to come to a winning team so he can be a winner. Its okay to let it all out!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If he goes to Indochina, I want a brother in a bowl of rice ready to pop a cap in his ***!


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> And the Lakers have put a good young team together. All they need is a solid vet to give them some experience:laugh:


That didn't even make any sense. But this does, the Jazz have got some nice young talent.... Deshawn Stevenson heads the local teen scout watch! :laugh:


----------



## Hollis

None of those teams have 2 all-star starters. Booyah.


----------



## jokeaward

How about Indiana? They were like 25 games over .500, not under!


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> That didn't even make any sense. But this does, the Jazz have got some nice young talent.... Deshawn Stevenson heads the local teen scout watch! :laugh:


Call me crazy but I think he was making a lighthearted joke. 

You Laker fans are very sensitive.


----------



## IV

*Who really sensitive?*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Call me crazy but I think he was making a lighthearted joke.
> 
> You Laker fans are very sensitive.


:laugh: HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## compsciguy78

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Call me crazy but I think he was making a lighthearted joke.
> 
> You Laker fans are very sensitive.



He's just mad because we have Karl Malone. Its okay, we understand you are losing you're two best players in one year. Its a sad year in Jazz history.


Bulls fans are unrealistic. You can have Scottie back! The guy is nothing without MJ and neither are the bulls!


----------



## RD

The Nuggets dont have anywhere near the most talent in the league, though I do like what they are building.

I'll take Chicago, Cleveland, and the Clippers over what Denver has.

People seem to forget the Clippers in this whole thing.

Elton Brand 24
Lamar Odom 23
Corey Maggette 23
Quentin Richardson 23
Marko Jaric 24
Keyon Dooling 23
Chris Wilcox 20
Melvin Ely 25
Chris Kaman 21

And 18 year old Sofoklis Schortsanitis in the wings.

The Clippers still have one of the most talented teams in the league, they have just had no direction. Hopefully Dunleavy will lead them in the right direction.


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls fans are unrealistic. You can have Scottie back! The guy is nothing without MJ and neither are the bulls!


Bunch of bullys.


----------



## Jockrider

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> That didn't even make any sense. But this does, the Jazz have got some nice young talent.... Deshawn Stevenson heads the local teen scout watch! :laugh:


What about your resident pedophile/rapist Kobe Bryant.


----------



## grizzoistight

Nene skita and mello have been dominating the summer league!!!


----------



## Coyat

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> What about your resident pedophile/rapist Kobe Bryant.


the woman was 19 yrs old.. therefore not a minor which means pedophile = false :yes:


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Pacers young talent:

Artest: 23 (Years in NBA: 4)

Bender: 22 (Years in NBA: 4)

English: 22 (Rookie) 

Harrington: 23 (Years in NBA: 5)

Fred Jones: 24 (Years in NBA: 1)

O'neal: 24 (Years in NBA: 7)

Tinsley: 25 (Years in NBA: 2)

Brewer: 22 (Years in NBA: 2)

Brezec: 23 (Years in NBA: 2)


Pacers Seed in Playoffs: 3


----------



## RP McMurphy

LOL @ the sensitive laker fans who don't know what a joke is :rotf:


----------



## Cochise

> Originally posted by <b>Coyat</b>!
> 
> 
> the woman was 19 yrs old.. therefore not a minor which means pedophile = false :yes:




And he didn't try to dispute the rapist part. :laugh:


----------



## Scott

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Pacers young talent:
> 
> Artest: 23 (Years in NBA: 4)
> 
> Bender: 22 (Years in NBA: 4)
> 
> English: 22 (Rookie)
> 
> Harrington: 23 (Years in NBA: 5)
> 
> Fred Jones: 24 (Years in NBA: 1)
> 
> O'neal: 24 (Years in NBA: 7)
> 
> Tinsley: 25 (Years in NBA: 2)
> 
> Brewer: 22 (Years in NBA: 2)
> 
> Brezec: 23 (Years in NBA: 2)
> 
> 
> Pacers Seed in Playoffs: 3


I can't beleive it took that long for someone to list the Pacers.

I also like Denver. I like the combo of Nene and Carmelo.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> He's just mad because we have Karl Malone. Its okay, we understand you are losing you're two best players in one year. Its a sad year in Jazz history.
> 
> 
> Bulls fans are unrealistic. You can have Scottie back! The guy is nothing without MJ and neither are the bulls!


I think you need to look at this.


----------



## dmase_24

no, denver doesnt. and why is everybody so high on the bulls? look at their record since michael left. cleveland doesnt either. cleveland has the best young player (if he turns out the way he is supposed to), and denver has one too


but, my vote goes to the pacers, they actually CONTEND with the young talent they have. the other teams are at the bottom of their conferences. that could change next year though. i am a big lebron and carmelo fan so i am not biased here. 

remember, it is best young TALENT in the league.


----------



## JazzMan

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> He's just mad because we have Karl Malone. Its okay, we understand you are losing you're two best players in one year. Its a sad year in Jazz history.
> 
> 
> Bulls fans are unrealistic. You can have Scottie back! The guy is nothing without MJ and neither are the bulls!


I'm not mad. Just hurting. It is a sad time. They couldn't stay around for ever, but I just wish it wasn't the LAKERS!

If you guys don't win the championship in 2004 you should disband the franchise. THere will be no excuses!


----------



## compsciguy78

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you need to look at this.



You might want to look here...
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=bottom
...this is where you're team will be next year.


Also, how did you post a link without typing the URL? If you tell me I promise not to make fun of the Wiz!


----------



## compsciguy78

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not mad. Just hurting. It is a sad time. They couldn't stay around for ever, but I just wish it wasn't the LAKERS!
> 
> If you guys don't win the championship in 2004 you should disband the franchise. THere will be no excuses!


Don't ask me how we get so lucky, but GOD definitely blesses the lakers! But also look at the Kobe case, if you are given a lot, you have a lot of responsibility, and Kobe is finding this out the hard way!


----------



## 1 Penny

Bulls are overrated

Denver Nuggets are overrated


Pacers have a YOUNG nucleus bound for EASTERN FINALS next few years.

Rockets are also destined for a championship run within the next 5 years.

Suns are also a young team with 2 current all-stars, and an all-star in the making on Amare.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Cleveland? Give me a break...

Miles - SUCKS
Boozer < Nene
Dajun Wagner = sub 40% shooter, no defense
Lebron = Stud 
Ricky Davis = Selfish *****
Diop = No name 

Get over yourselves. I'd pick Skita, White, Nene, and Carmelo over those guys anyday. You've guys got quantity, we've got quality.


----------



## JazzMan

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Cleveland? Give me a break...
> 
> 
> Get over yourselves. I'd pick Skita, White, Nene, and Carmelo over those guys anyday. You've guys got quantity, we've got quality.


Well that's who you've got. We'll see who does best won't we?


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> What about your resident pedophile/rapist Kobe Bryant.


Who is that? I dont know of any pedophile/rapist named Kobe


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Also, how did you post a link without typing the URL? If you tell me I promise not to make fun of the Wiz!


Why dont you have a PM? I'd send you a note to explain how to do all that.


----------



## tsolan20

Looks like Nuggets/Cavaliers are turning into a rivalry well at least the fans on this board are turning it into one


----------



## compsciguy78

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Why dont you have a PM? I'd send you a note to explain how to do all that.


I'm trying to be low profile. I don't want a bunch of jokers(crackers) sending me pm's!


----------



## IV

Then I guess I'll tell you here. When you reply click the button that reads "http://" it will bring two text boxes, the first in what you want the link to read within the post, i.e. Compsciguy, then next one is the address, so you input for example your homepage URL. it will read.

compsciguy 

Got it!


----------



## compsciguy78

I don't see a button that reads http://

?????????


----------



## The OUTLAW

> Originally posted by <b>tsolan20</b>!
> Looks like Nuggets/Cavaliers are turning into a rivalry well at least the fans on this board are turning it into one


I think thats more the Nuggets fans than the Cavs fans. Personally I'd rather be compared with a team like the Kings or Spurs than with Denver. But thats still a couple of years off. But if the two teams continue to be compared to each other we may get into it as well. 

Best young talent has got to go to the Pacers


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't ask me how we get so lucky, but GOD definitely blesses the lakers!


This has to be the worst thing I've ever seen. A post like this turns me into an athiest


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> I don't see a button that reads http://
> 
> ?????????


It's there man, just above the text box you type in

there a box that says "use these controls to insert vBcode

just above that is the "http://" button.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> This has to be the worst thing I've ever seen. A post like this turns me into an athiest


I guess you didn't have much faith before did you?


----------



## Louie

> Cleveland? Give me a break...
> 
> Miles - SUCKS
> Boozer < Nene
> Dajun Wagner = sub 40% shooter, no defense
> Lebron = Stud
> Ricky Davis = Selfish *****
> Diop = No name
> 
> Get over yourselves. I'd pick Skita, White, Nene, and Carmelo over those guys anyday. You've guys got quantity, we've got quality.


Well, I would take the Nugz over the Cavs as well, but I think you are badly underrating the Cavs team. It's more like:
Miles- sucks offensively, excellent defensive potential
Boozer < Nene
Dajuan Wagner = quality 2nd option for LeBron, ala John Paxson for Jordan
LeBron = stud, moreso than Melo
Ricky Davis = selfish *****, but can still fetch a very good player in a trade (sure as hell wouldn't want him on my team though)
Diop = same as Miles, sucks on offense, excellent defensive potential

Overall, I'd say the Cavs are building a rather good team, but as far as talented young teams, I'd still take the Suns, Rockets, Bulls, and Nugz over them. I would, however, put them above the Warriors, Wizards (assuming they keep Gil), and the Grizz.


----------



## compsciguy78

Oh I C.


Luke Ridnour grabbing butt


----------



## compsciguy78

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> It's there man, just above the text box you type in
> 
> there a box that says "use these controls to insert vBcode
> 
> just above that is the "http://" button.



I got it :cheers:


----------



## Coyat

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> 
> 
> I think thats more the Nuggets fans than the Cavs fans. Personally I'd rather be compared with a team like the Kings or Spurs than with Denver. But thats still a couple of years off. But if the two teams continue to be compared to each other we may get into it as well.
> 
> Best young talent has got to go to the Pacers


Man, how are you going to get compared to those team? You still suck but will be better soon, take it for what it is. Of course it'll take a few years to put everything together. But for now, the Kings and the Spurs aren't lightyears above both, even most franchises.


----------



## TucsonClip

Im going to have to say the Clippers

They still need to sign Odom and match Maggette though

Odom
Maggette
Brand
Q
Dooling
Jaric
Ely
Wilcox
Zhi Zhi
Baby Shaq


----------



## Cochise

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Man, how are you going to get compared to those team? You still suck but will be better soon, take it for what it is. Of course it'll take a few years to put everything together. But for now, the Kings and the Spurs aren't lightyears above both, even most franchises.




Right now, the Nuggets couldn't get much more behind than the Spurs or Kings. Look at last year's records. Your guys are at the bottom, they're at the top. Yes, they are light years ahead.

High lottery team versus Championship team/contender.

Do the math.


----------

